# 2004 A3 4door Avant/Sportbreak photo



## Pete Schekin (Jan 25, 2002)

Is an allroad version of this coming?


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: 2004 A3 4door Avant/Sportbreak photo (Pete Schekin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is an allroad version of this [A3 Sportbreak] coming?[HR][/HR]​As discussed in this thread, I would love to see an "allroad" version of the A3. Personally, I'm looking for a car with the versatility of the A6 Allroad Quattro's AWD and variable suspension. But I want something smaller and lighter. A raised AWD 5-door hatchback/sport break would hit the sweet spot.
BTW: Just in case it isn't obvious, "break" is a synonym for "station wagon." So a Sportbreak would presumably be a sporty station wagon. It's funny how the station wagon is experiencing a strong comeback by any measure other than name.








Escher


----------



## Mr You (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: 2004 A3 4door Avant/Sportbreak photo (Escher)*

Thanks for defining sportbreak.
This looks very nice, but could be a decoy or fake.
The grill looks too different from new A3.
I'll wait for the official announcement.


----------



## Pete Schekin (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A3 4door Avant/Sportbreak photo (Mr You)*

The grill does appear to be unique to this avant although, as indicated in the A3 news...
*"...The 2-door and 4-door models will sport different sheet metal, with the 4-door model being more upright and utilitarian in nature and the coupe more sporting in roofline and looks.*"



[Modified by Pete Schekin, 12:21 PM 2-19-2003]


----------



## Mr You (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: 2004 A3 4door Avant/Sportbreak photo (Pete Schekin)*

Interesting!
Thanks for the Photo Pete!


----------



## swakopmunder (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 2004 A3 4door Avant/Sportbreak photo (Mr You)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The grill looks too different from new A3.
[HR][/HR]​Me thinks that grill is the new Audi corp. image as it can be seen on just about every new concept car eg. the Nuvolari on vortex's home page.


[Modified by swakopmunder, 12:29 PM 3-12-2003]


----------

